# End caps



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

What does every one use to attach the end caps to naturals?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Depends on the material, but dowel and wood glue for normal wood, dowel and epoxy for wood-to-anything else.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you ash I'm just wanting to step into more laminate stuff and adding stuff to show better craftsmanship


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Mike

I use 6mm brass rod for butt caps and end caps. I like to drill through but you can also rebate it to.

Cheers


----------

